# 26 year old female looking for anavar information



## Sashelle Thorne (Jan 7, 2014)

im 26, female just getting back into fitness.. im 158 pounds..30% body fat. 5"4.. ive been doin as much research as I can about anavar and have made up my mind that I want to try it. im looking to be fit by the end of 2014, I weightlift at home.. free weights and bench mostly.. are there any girls here who have tried it and could help me out? and how do I avoid fake shit any info would be appreciated


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 7, 2014)

Any women here who have used it. To avoid fakes pick a trustworthy lab. Not sure anavar is great for getting "back into fitness." But if you have made up your mind than this is a great place for info.


----------



## Sashelle Thorne (Jan 7, 2014)

I may give it a couple of months or more before doing it just to give myself time to get into it but id like to get something for help with minimal side effects and ive read great reviews about var so thought it was a pretty good choice. if you don't mind could u pm me with how to find trust worthy labs? I have no idea how to go about this. my husband is on steroids but not var and hes going through a friend who has a private source who is going to check but I still would like to get some info in case he doesn't have it or cant get it


----------



## The Rockette (Jan 8, 2014)

Sure anavar is great if it's legit var. 
At your stats though, you're a good 20-30lbs overweight. You need to work on your diet. Anavar is a steroid.. You will gain weight on it if you're not super careful with your diet. It's used during contest prep to preserve muscle built in the off season or while bulking to help build new muscle.

I'd put the Var on hold another 6-9 months, at least


----------



## afg24 (Jan 8, 2014)

↑ Agree work on your diet first and than start var so you really get the benefits from it. There are excellent sources here just browse through if your paying 80-100$ for var its likely fake just my .2cents


----------



## Christsean (Jan 8, 2014)

The Rockette said:


> Sure anavar is great if it's legit var.
> At your stats though, you're a good 20-30lbs overweight. You need to work on your diet. Anavar is a steroid.. You will gain weight on it if you're not super careful with your diet. It's used during contest prep to preserve muscle built in the off season or while bulking to help build new muscle.
> 
> I'd put the Var on hold another 6-9 months, at least



^^This!  If you get your diet dialed in it's more of a magic pill than any AAS.  I know that sounds boring but it is the truth. So many people waste good money and precious time working out with steroids and a poor diet.  They all cry the same thing, this is working for me and either give up or try to take my juice. 

The few that know and embrace a proper diet will all tell you that nothing can come close to helping you reach your goals like the right diet.  Now, when you get that dialed in with a good training regimen and then add the right AAS for your goals, you're going to see amazing things happen over time.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 8, 2014)

Sashelle Thorne said:


> im 26, female just getting back into fitness.. im 158 pounds..30% body fat. 5"4.. ive been doin as much research as I can about anavar and have made up my mind that I want to try it. im looking to be fit by the end of 2014, I weightlift at home.. free weights and bench mostly.. are there any girls here who have tried it and could help me out? and how do I avoid fake shit any info would be appreciated




read this log,its for you and this gear take *anavar.*.ask her for help!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/world-pharma/191724-sherivs-wp-transformation-challenge-log.html


----------



## Sashelle Thorne (Jan 8, 2014)

thank you so much! I didn't know I was doing it to soon! ill definitely wait on it for a bit.. getting my diet on track has been the biggest challenge. im eating healthy but still don't know what the hell im doing really..just trying to get into it and figure things out as I go. any diet reccomendations? programs? and ill take a look at that log for sure! thanks for all your help guys. really appreciated


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 8, 2014)

Without a dialed in diet you will just end up looking "thick" on steroids so get that nutrition plan dialed in first. 

10 mg Anavar daily for 8 weeks is a common first cycle for ladies. 

AY and WP have killer Var


----------



## Christsean (Jan 8, 2014)

Sashelle Thorne said:


> thank you so much! I didn't know I was doing it to soon! ill definitely wait on it for a bit.. getting my diet on track has been the biggest challenge. im eating healthy but still don't know what the hell im doing really..just trying to get into it and figure things out as I go. any diet reccomendations? programs? and ill take a look at that log for sure! thanks for all your help guys. really appreciated



Get you a good app to track your food intake. Myfitnesspal is a great one.


----------



## Christsean (Jan 8, 2014)

Get your post count up to ten and pm me and I'll get you pointed in the right direction for a diet.


----------



## sassy69 (Jan 8, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Without a dialed in diet you will just end up looking "thick" on steroids so get that nutrition plan dialed in first.
> 
> 10 mg Anavar daily for 8 weeks is a common first cycle for ladies.
> 
> AY and WP have killer Var



Exactly the bolded. Please continue your research so you have the right details & expectations. This is a good place to start: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...rugs-if-youre-female-helping-female-read.html

RE: Diet - I would recommend you get a thread going on the diet / nutrition form to get a good place to start. 

My personal recommendation is always Bill Philips' BODY FOR LIFE program because it doesn't give you strict meal plans but rather the guidelines to build a diet that can easily become part of your lifestyle and the rules that allow you to make your food choices instead of having them chosen for you, and frequently stuff you don't like or have to figure out how to make and not get sick of. The approach is the idea of 5-6 small meals over the course of the day (which is a very common foundation to most BB diets) and a 3 day training split that you can use or leverage based on the eqpt you have available. The bigger thing IMO is that its not a huge time or resource commitment, but still giving you the basics (and they explain why it works...) And then you can use it as the foundation to continue in any direction you want.

RE: anavar or other steroids - "good reviews" don't alter the fact that these are steroids. They are not fat burners and they are not like popping aspirin. These alter your natural hormone profile & you need to understand what they do, and what they don't do, what you want and what you'll get anyway (i.e. results & sides). And none of them are going to get you what you want if your diet & training aren't already working.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 8, 2014)

Sashelle...get your post count up some (over 10) and I'll drop you that pm I promised

Heavy and Sassy are 100% correct...
I can point you in the right direction with some suggestions and good places to start reading...and when you get to the point where you might want to consider something like var..point you in the right direction there too.


----------



## s2h (Jan 9, 2014)

Drugs aren't the foundation to a great physique....training and diet are.....drugs just help the other two...


----------



## SheriV (Jan 9, 2014)

I think "thick" was heavy's word for the day yesterday ...


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 9, 2014)

*yeah first diet,then training and last gear!*


----------



## Sashelle Thorne (Jan 9, 2014)

ill do that sheri and thank u guys! will get in touch with u all soon


----------



## Sashelle Thorne (Jan 9, 2014)

ok sounds good ill do that! thanks alot


----------



## The Rockette (Jan 15, 2014)

Sashelle Thorne said:


> thank you so much! I didn't know I was doing it to soon! ill definitely wait on it for a bit.. getting my diet on track has been the biggest challenge. im eating healthy but still don't know what the hell im doing really..just trying to get into it and figure things out as I go. any diet reccomendations? programs? and ill take a look at that log for sure! thanks for all your help guys. really appreciated




At this point you don't need any special diet like Keto, high fat, low carb, high carb, upside down on a bosu while drinking a protein shake. So many people over complicate dieting.
A simple calorie deficit is all you need. I'm more of an IIFYM type gal, but I have been known to do a PSMF every once in a while. 
But you're a beginner and don't need to be bombarded with things like that. A good rule of thumb is...
1g of protein per LB of BW
.4-.6g of fat per Lb of BW
The rest in carbs. Or more fat or protein until you hit your daily calorie goal. I'd start at 1800 calories per day. When we start at a larger deficit it's tough to take away even more food once you plateau. There's no reason to be starving while dieting. That's what leads to binges. Also, no food needs to be off limits. Obviously you'll want to stick to lean meats, fish, veggies, fruit, rice, potatoes as staples but at the end of the day if you've hit your macro minimums it's OK to have that scoop of ice cream. Just be sure to account for this.
Apps like My Fitness Pal are great for keeping track of everything but the info already in their data base is almost always incorrect. Always enter your own calculations. 
I also highly recommend getting a digital kitchen scale. Measuring cups and spoons, eye-ing, and even foods that come pre-portioned is not accurately tracking your intake. A couple inaccuracies can easily blow your deficit for the day.


----------

